# Headliner



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I was trying to get a bug out of my car this morning by the windshield and happened to notice the headliner is starting to come out all the way up by windshield on drivers side. I would never had noticed this if i wasnt swatting bugs. Hopefully I can fix it somehow to avoid going to dealer.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I had the same problem but mine was on the passenger side. There are two brackets that snap into the car right in the front of the headliner near the mirror only one of the brackets on mine was in. Sounds like the same problem. I was able to pull the other side down then i was able to push both in and its fixed now. It will take a little bit of pulling to release the one that is already in if that is the case. 

I wish GM would have picked a different factory to build this car because these are just things that should not be hard for someone to put in correctly. I know every car has problems but simple ones like these make me think the workers don't care.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

2 thumbs down for Chevy


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> I wish GM would have picked a different factory to build this car because these are just things that should not be hard for someone to put in correctly. I know every car has problems but simple ones like these make me think the workers don't care.


There was one poster here who worked at the plant, and he seemed to care. It would be nice if all of the people who build our cars cared enough to do the best job possible, but that doesn't always seem to be the case. It's attention to detail that is lacking, thus causing things like the headliner. It may not seem like a big deal to the headliner installer, but if there are enough issues like that, pretty soon the brand suffers and there go the jobs........


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

audog said:


> There was one poster here who worked at the plant, and he seemed to care. It would be nice if all of the people who build our cars cared enough to do the best job possible, but that doesn't always seem to be the case. It's attention to detail that is lacking, thus causing things like the headliner. It may not seem like a big deal to the headliner installer, but if there are enough issues like that, pretty soon the brand suffers and there go the jobs........


You know you're talking about he same group of people (GM UAW, as a whole) who would vote down a 15% pay cut to keep their plant open, then complain on the news about how they're being screwed, when the plant actually closes like GM said it would if they didn't approve the pay cut? GM stamping plant in Indy, is specifically where I'm talking about...

Mike


----------



## Nrp0714 (May 26, 2011)

I had the same problem with the headliner on the passenger side where the headliner meets the top of the winshield and went to the dealership. Turns out there is a TSB (technical service bulletin) where the headliner is too short to securely attach. Mine was replaced at no charge.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish there was a place to be able to see all the TSB's. My headliner is like this too.

Can they get the headliner into and out of the car without removing the windshield? I had a different car one time and there wasn't enough room to pull the headliner out of the car. You either had to remove the door or remove the windshield.


----------

